# Jack Daniels Car



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a top fuel car I built from the ground up. I narrowed the rear rims. I cut a pair of silicone tires in two for the rear tires. I glued them on. I touched up the rear rims with paint. I lapped the gears, I put a mean green armature in it, 6.1 ohms on all poles, I put front wheel inserts in, and painted the body & added decals. I cut the side mounts off. This car will probably end up in the sell & swap later. It's a good running car. 
--fcb


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's the rest of the pictures. I painted a few other things on it. --fcb


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Lendell,
Pretty good build! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*AMAZING!!! Very nice work, FCB!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice work! Cool car!!!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Job Lendell Turned out nice... Might have to bust the ol Piggy bank open ...
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Neat Jack Daniels inspired build Cowboy!!

Bob...love that engine detail :thumbsup:...zilla


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Nice looking Fueler :thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

OK, I will be the first sucker to ask...

Why is the JD logo on the back backwards?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Oops I guess that's what happens when you've had too much Jack when putting on decals. Actually it was so small, I couldn't tell I'd put it on backwards.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Drunk Again!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

hojoe said:


> Drunk Again!


LOL,,, It happens!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> Here's the rest of the pictures. I painted a few other things on it. --fcb


hey grab all those new AW's redo 'em & SELL 'Em :thumbsup:

U have a KOOL NICHE & maybe a business 2 !!!!!!!!
how much 2 make ME 1 of those J/D's $$$$?????
SERIOUS-Inquiry here!!!!

Bubba 123


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey guys,
Fordcowboy and I got together Saturday for a little test and tune. In between doing that we took a few runs on his drag strip. That Jack Daniels rail beat everything I had in my box. Now I'm gonna have to build a new car that'll beat that JD rail. It's good to have goals.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

You guys do realize this is for auction in the swap and sell section, right?
hojoe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what?
where?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

WHo?
When? 
How? 
Sometimes Why?


----------

